# Are Door Viewers required by code



## Srini (Aug 6, 2019)

Im not able to find any good info about requirement for a peephole being a code requirement. 

This is my house that was a flop by a previous owner who didn't get permit for the interior changes and a new front door. Now the city found out and are hassling me.  I made all the changes they asked of me. Now they say the front door needs a peep hole. My front door has glass and I can see outside and a peephole would look ugly on the door since you can't have it in the middle due to glass.

Also if I install a video doorbell do I still need to have a peephole? 





Any info greatly appreciated. This is my residence.  My front door looks similar except you can see out of it..


----------



## classicT (Aug 6, 2019)

Srini said:


> Im not able to find any good info about requirement for a peephole being a code requirement.
> 
> This is my house that was a flop by a previous owner who didn't get permit for the interior changes and a new front door. Now the city found out and are hassling me.  I made all the changes they asked of me. Now they say the front door needs a peep hole. My front door has glass and I can see outside and a peephole would look ugly on the door since you can't have it in the middle due to glass.
> 
> ...


What is the locally adopted code? No requirement under the conventional IRC for a peephole.

When in doubt, ask the AHJ for a code section.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

As said, ask the city for a code section, so you can see the requirement in black and white.

You do live in the house, and not rent it out???


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

looks like for rentals. it possibly may be required:::


http://www.mutualhousing.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Self-Certification-Inspection-Checklist2.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2019)

Ok looks like it applies,,

Would ask for sure, and you say your front door is glass, or partial glass??????????


    L.               All primary egress doors shall be so equipped as to provide the occupant with a clear view of that area immediately outside the door. This view may be provided by a one-way door viewer designed to provide a one hundred eighty (180) degree field of view. Such viewer shall not be mounted in excess of fifty-four (54) inches from the interior floor.



https://www.qcode.us/codes/sacramento/?view=desktop&topic=15-15_80-15_80_020



https://www.qcode.us/codes/sacramento/view.php?cite=section_15.80.030&confidence=8


15.80.040 Exception for single-family residences.
             The requirements found in Section 15.80.020(A), (B), (D), (E) and (F) of this chapter, shall not apply to single-family residences or duplexes. (Prior code § 9.23.930)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Are you sure it's a peep hole or is it a gun port requirement?

Can't find it in the IPMC


----------



## mark handler (Aug 7, 2019)

cda said:


> Ok looks like it applies,,
> Would ask for sure, and you say your front door is glass, or partial glass??????????
> L.               All primary egress doors shall be so equipped as to provide the occupant with a clear view of that area immediately outside the door. This view may be provided by a one-way door viewer designed to provide a one hundred eighty (180) degree field of view. Such viewer shall not be mounted in excess of fifty-four (54) inches from the interior floor.
> https://www.qcode.us/codes/sacramento/?view=desktop&topic=15-15_80-15_80_020
> ...


Sacramento City Code


----------



## mark handler (Aug 7, 2019)

The ICBO's 1997 Uniform Building Security Code, had a door viewer requirement.
The code needed to be locally adopted.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2019)

cda said:


> This view may be provided by a one-way door viewer


The way I read it is the door viewer is not required for every door 


Srini said:


> My front door has glass and I can see outside


The glass provides the clear view provided it allows the 180 degree field of view would meet the code requirements


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Mark,

I'm glade you posted that 1997 UBC section. I remember once getting a question before if a peep hole was required, back in the conarb days.

They were called view ports by the code.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 7, 2019)

We have a similar requirement in our national code for the main door. Can be a peephole or a window. In single family units, I have seen a peephole once in 10 years.


----------



## linnrg (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh the horror of all those homes out there that do not have a peephole!  All those certificates of occupancy I have personally signed off on and I never thought once about a peephole.

Joking aside, if I lived a little bit further north where the polar bears are me thinks I would have a peephole.  That's probably why tmurray has the requirement.  And if I lived further south where all that crowding is (human bears) I might think about peepholes.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 7, 2019)

linnrg said:


> Oh the horror of all those homes out there that do not have a peephole!  All those certificates of occupancy I have personally signed off on and I never thought once about a peephole.
> 
> Joking aside, if I lived a little bit further north where the polar bears are me thinks I would have a peephole.  That's probably why tmurray has the requirement.  And if I lived further south where all that crowding is (human bears) I might think about peepholes.


You know, I've never actually seen a polar bear. Plenty of black bears though.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 7, 2019)

tmurray said:


> You know, I've never actually seen a polar bear.



tmurray, Here, polar bears pitch Coca Cola!


----------



## linnrg (Aug 7, 2019)

Tmurray - I have both brown bears and black bears in my area.  We had a sow brown bear with two cubs five feet out of my living room window about three years ago and about this very same day of the year.  We  had a black bear two weeks ago.  I thank you for the reminder by way of this thread so that I can safely tread into my back yard. By the way unless they knocked I would probably not even know they were at my door.  All of the animals that visit my home are so much quieter than humans it is usually a surprise they are there.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2019)

The name "black bear" is misleading, however. This species can range from black to gray to cinammon to white depending on the location and the individual. To ensure proper identification of an American black bear, do not depend on the bear's coloration. 

*Brown/Grizzly Bears*




Notice the long claws, prominent shoulder hump, dish-shaped profile, and low rump on this brown bear.
NPS Photo / Lake Clark National Park and Preserve /Jim Pfeiffenberger

Brown and grizzly are common names for the same species, _Ursus arctos_; the difference between the two is geographic location, which influences diet, size, and behavior. Those that live in coastal areas of Alaska are called brown bears, while typically inland bears that have limited or no access to marine-derived food resources are often smaller and called grizzlies. Both have the same distinctive body shape described below.

So your brown bear is my Grizzly Bear here in Montana. I have a black bear that hangs around where I live
She pops up on the game camera a couple of times a year. Never bothers anything


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 8, 2019)

I always wondered how far the bear carried my beer cooler filled with 50 bls. of bird food in it. Never found it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2019)

Did you replace it with a bear proof cooler?

*Companies pay to have bears test durability of product*


----------



## linnrg (Aug 8, 2019)

_Ursus americanus - Black Bear
Ursus arctos - Brown Bear
Ursus maritimus - Polar Bear
Ursus arctos horribilis - bears on kodiak island!

poop with bells in it = bear ****_


----------



## Staceylynn_2006 (Nov 27, 2020)

Door viewers are required by the IPMC which many cities have adopted


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2020)

Staceylynn_2006 said:


> Door viewers are required by the IPMC which many cities have adopted


2015_IPMC.book (blawnox.com)
please provide code section?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 30, 2020)

ICC/ANSI A117.1 2009
1006.5.2 Identification.
A means for visually identifying a visitor without opening the unit entry door shall be provided. *Peepholes, where used,* shall provide a minimum 180-degree range of view.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 30, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> ICC/ANSI A117.1 2009
> 1006.5.2 Identification.
> A means for visually identifying a visitor without opening the unit entry door shall be provided. *Peepholes, where used,* shall provide a minimum 180-degree range of view.


Other than *jurisdiction altered* security codes and an *old HUD Regulation* I have never seen it required in a code.


----------



## rogerpa (Nov 30, 2020)

Also in* 2015 IMPC* exact same verbiage. *
1006.5.2 Identification.* A means for visually identifying a visitor without opening the unit entry door shall be provided. 
*Peepholes, where used,* shall provide a minimum 180-degree range of view.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 30, 2020)

I do not find that language in the 2012 or the 2018 IPMC. I do not have a 2015 edition


----------



## rogerpa (Nov 30, 2020)

My bad. I word searched the 2012 IMPC and this came up. I didn't realize the search had included ICC/ANSI A117.1 2009 which is NOT a referenced standard in the IPMC but is a referenced standard in the IRC R301.1.1, R321.3, 502.1.4. Since none of these are related to any exterior door it's a moot point. No requirement.

R102.4 Referenced codes and standards.
The codes and standards referenced in this code shall be considered part of the requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each
such reference and as further regulated in Sections R102.4.1 and R102.4.2.


----------

